# EZ Pro Dovetail Jig



## bobmac0825 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi there,
Has anybody had any experience with using the EZ Pro Dovetail Jig, which is sold by General Tools? It looks interesting, but seems fairly inexpensive and I wonder about its quality.
Cheers,
Bob.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobmac0825 said:


> Hi there,
> Has anybody had any experience with using the EZ Pro Dovetail Jig, which is sold by General Tools? It looks interesting, but seems fairly inexpensive and I wonder about its quality.
> Cheers,
> Bob.


Hi Bob, I got one of those several months ago and can't say I ever got a decent dovetail out of it.  Remember that I am also pretty new to wordworking and had never done a dovetail of any sort before so it might work ok for someone who understands dovetails. I have a Rockler jig and am slowly coming to terms with just how dovetails work and may dig the thing out one of these days and see how it does when I'm a bit better armed with knowledge. The claim is that it can be used either clamped to a bench with a handheld router or used on the table. I only tried it on the table and it kept putting my fingers uncomfortably close to the bit. :no:


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes, I've had it for a while now and will say it does a very decent job for me.
The learning curve is very short and the ease of use is great. My only recommendation for table use is, throw away the included bearing and use a template guide bushing in your table top instead. It works much better that way in my opinion. I can't comment on hand-held use since I only use mine with my table.
For the price and ease of use, I rate this jig at the top for a hobbiest. I wouldn't want to use it for production work but, then, that's work, not a hobby.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

The EZ Pro Dovetail Jig Instructional Videos

=========


----------



## bobmac0825 (Feb 13, 2009)

rcp612 said:


> Yes, I've had it for a while now and will say it does a very decent job for me.
> The learning curve is very short and the ease of use is great. My only recommendation for table use is, throw away the included bearing and use a template guide bushing in your table top instead. It works much better that way in my opinion. I can't comment on hand-held use since I only use mine with my table.
> For the price and ease of use, I rate this jig at the top for a hobbiest. I wouldn't want to use it for production work but, then, that's work, not a hobby.


Thank you John, Roger and Bob, for your prompt replies. I guess that you have had mixed results with the EZ Pro but your feedback certainly is a help. The EZ is a cheap item but looks good and the DVD demos are encouraging so now I just have to get a quote for shipping. All the best, Bob.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

General Tools Pro Dovetail Jig Kit - 860 at The Home Depot


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I got mine from Amazon for 30.oo, after the discount coupon was plugged in..and free shipping..

=========


----------



## bobmac0825 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you Mike. I have checked their price and they are certainly a lot cheaper. Now I just have to find out if they ship to Australia. Cheers for now, Bob.


----------



## bobmac0825 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you Bob. That is a great price. I am just checking to see how much to ship it to Australia. By the way, are you completely happy with your EZ Pro? Regards, Bob.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

" By the way, are you completely happy with your EZ Pro?"

Yes, so far,,I didn't have a good jig to do blind dovetails on the router table but now I have..

======



bobmac0825 said:


> Thank you Bob. That is a great price. I am just checking to see how much to ship it to Australia. By the way, are you completely happy with your EZ Pro? Regards, Bob.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

hey bob would you happen to have a discount code for amazon?


----------



## bobmac0825 (Feb 13, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> " By the way, are you completely happy with your EZ Pro?"
> 
> ...


Hello again Bob,

Thanks for that, it's encouraging to read good reports on it. I am not sure though whether Amazon will ship to Australia. 
Cheers, Bob


----------



## bobmac0825 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mike Gager said:


> hey bob would you happen to have a discount code for amazon?


Hi Mike,
I don't have that information as I am in Australia. I trust that I am the correct 'Bob' you are asking as Bobj3 is the other one. He may have that code. Sorry if this is a bit confusing.
Regards


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Your welcome 

Not to sure if they ship to Australia a quick call to them would get that done..

The code I have is used up ,,sorry,,once it's used it's used,it had a spec. number and I'm sure they track them...by name and number..

====



bobmac0825 said:


> Hello again Bob,
> 
> Thanks for that, it's encouraging to read good reports on it. I am not sure though whether Amazon will ship to Australia.
> Cheers, Bob


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

DOVETAIL TEMPLATE MAKER,ZIP FILE 
template maker

From Bob's sig. Who is the African Chief in the exe properties, please? This looks iffy to me ! If you float your mouse over the exe. file icon, a Nigerian name shows up.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

It's neat little program,here's a shot of it once you install it..


========



istracpsboss said:


> DOVETAIL TEMPLATE MAKER,ZIP FILE
> template maker
> 
> From Bob's sig. Who is the African Chief in the exe properties, please? This looks iffy to me ! If you float your mouse over the exe. file icon, a Nigerian name shows up.
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks Bob. It keeps trying to stick it in my root directory, instead of where I want it. I'll have a play.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just type in a new path,winzip will do what you ask of it.. 

===



istracpsboss said:


> Thanks Bob. It keeps trying to stick it in my root directory, instead of where I want it. I'll have a play.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

i actually found one of these in stock at the home depot today, ill let you guys know what i think of it


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

first impressions are not real positive. my jig either came warped or i managed to warp it the first time i tightened the little clamps :wacko:


its going to take some more time with it to get a real opinion on it


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

" little clamps "   

King Kong

==


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

yeah i know. i find it really hard to believe i tightened it enough to warp it, but since they mention not over tightening the clamps like 10 times in the manual im curious how much is to much

bobj3, i dont quite get the part in the instructions about face jointing, do you know what they are trying to demonstrate?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

this may help,plus a little block with sand paper glued in place on the 1/4"thick block will hold just fine.

The EZ Pro Dovetail Jig Instructional Videos
http://www.generaltools.com/Newsroom/2009/08/default.aspx
===


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

ok after watching the videos a few more times i realized what i was doing wrong. i didnt realize you were supposed to reset the depth gauge before routing the pins

this is my second attempt at dovetails after getting things figured out.









not perfect but i think its pretty good for the 2nd try. on the first try i had the boards misaligned. the dovetails fit fine but the boards didnt match up.

couple things about this jig. 

1. i really dont like the way they have the bearings on the bit, they are just loose and move around. you have to really make sure the bit isnt to far out or you run the risk of the bearings missing the guides. this is especially bad on the router table

2. the bearings are 1/2" same as the dovetail bit so there is no room for mistakes. if you arent really careful theres a chance the bit could hit the aluminum of the jig. DAMHIKT!!!


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

Mike Gager said:


> 1. i really dont like the way they have the bearings on the bit, they are just loose and move around. you have to really make sure the bit isnt to far out or you run the risk of the bearings missing the guides. this is especially bad on the router table


I totally agree but, I've found that a 1/2" guide bushing in my table works very well and the only way to cut into the jig is by tilting the jig during use.

The 2 bearings seemed to be a fast fix by someone trying to get it on the market too fast. They are just too un-predictable and using a stop collar, (at least for me) seems redundant.
Just my opinions. I really like this jig though.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

You can pick up some lock rings/collets to keep them in place,25 cents items..


==========



Mike Gager said:


> ok after watching the videos a few more times i realized what i was doing wrong. i didnt realize you were supposed to reset the depth gauge before routing the pins
> 
> this is my second attempt at dovetails after getting things figured out.
> 
> ...


----------



## bobmac0825 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks to all who responded to my original thread. Amazon do not ship to Australia at present, so they told me and I have had no response from General and a couple of others. I am still interested in the EZ Pro.
Cheers for now,
Bob (bobmac0825).


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

For Mike Wingate

Just some snapshots
Just a note,,,,,you can put down a coat or two of hvy.spray paint to lock the bearing in place on the shaft,
just tape off the shaft and the cutter and give it a good coat of paint,you can also do the same thing to the shaft to mark a stop point on the shaft for easy replacement of the bit in the same spot every time 


=======


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobmac0825 said:


> Thanks to all who responded to my original thread. Amazon do not ship to Australia at present, so they told me and I have had no response from General and a couple of others. I am still interested in the EZ Pro.
> Cheers for now,
> Bob (bobmac0825).



Bob,

as you are in Australia, go for the Gifkins jig.

I have two and they are very easy to set up and use. Even for a novice like myself)

James


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Home Depot sales the EZ PRO. in Australia
homedepot.com.au

for 40.oo bucks in the sates.

========


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more jig,, to hold the screws in the cap dead center.. once the resin is setup the cap is push out the hole in the bottom plate..

Very quick way to make knobs 

=======


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike W.

Just to add a note..you don't need to use the lock collet and the bearing if you don't want to,just use your brass guide ( 1/2" OD ) works just as well, it fact it works better than the bearings..  just pop it in the router or the router table and your set...this way you don't need to fool with the bearing coming off the bit..or moving up or down on the bit 
I also suggest you pick up one the Inca dovetail bits they are longer than the norm, about 1" longer than the norm..you need all you can get in the router table..

I use the MLCS Router Collet Extension.. my Freud router shaft lock is right at the bottom/top so it's hard to get my hand on it when it's all the way up..

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/router_collet.html


I will note this is a great little dovetail jig, it's snap to put in blind dovetails and it's only 40.oo bucks in the states from HD and other outlets.. 
They are a bit on the cheap side they only give you 4 knobs screws and you need 6 the norm and the dovetail bit is a bit short. but that's is easy fix..
Now I'm looking for some rubber tips off the bow and arrow games , Kmart/Target/Toys are Us, for 8.oo bucks) to use on the screws I made...but the tee nuts work well also..


=======


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

hey bob were you referring to me? (mike w?)

i picked up a longer cutting length DT bit to do through DTs with but it had paint on the shaft like you mention so the bearings wouldnt slide far enough. i sanded the paint off but there was an actually lip in the metal that the bearings wouldnt clear. i plan on using a guide bushing like you mention just havent had time.

i also ordered another bit intended for use in the leigh jigs that im hoping will work. i really want to use the bit in my trim router which of course doesnt accept guide bushings. i cant use the jig on my router table


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

Sorry ...Yes, I must have a AU. type keyboard ..LOL

" trim router " you can fix that error easy, same with the router table..

http://cgi.ebay.com/16-pc-8mm-Shank...ViewItemQQptZRouters_Bits?hash=item20ae544bd6





Mike Gager said:


> hey bob were you referring to me? (mike w?)
> 
> i picked up a longer cutting length DT bit to do through DTs with but it had paint on the shaft like you mention so the bearings wouldnt slide far enough. i sanded the paint off but there was an actually lip in the metal that the bearings wouldnt clear. i plan on using a guide bushing like you mention just havent had time.
> 
> i also ordered another bit intended for use in the leigh jigs that im hoping will work. i really want to use the bit in my trim router which of course doesnt accept guide bushings. i cant use the jig on my router table


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> I use the MLCS Router Collet Extension.. my Freud router shaft lock is right at the bottom/top so it's hard to get my hand on it when it's all the way up..
> 
> Router Collet Extension and review
> 
> ...


BJ,

Which model do you have and what is the largest OD at the nut? Somewhere in my future are some routed trays and I'd like to be able to go deeper than the bowl bits alone permit but I'd want the extension collet nut "sheltered" behind the bit. I've seen bit to 1-1/4"D.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

I have 3 of them, 1/4",1/2" and one that will fit the 1/4" routers to take on the 1/2" shank bits...

When the 1 1/2" guide is in place they fit just right...


==========




BigJimAK said:


> BJ,
> 
> Which model do you have and what is the largest OD at the nut? Somewhere in my future are some routed trays and I'd like to be able to go deeper than the bowl bits alone permit but I'd want the extension collet nut "sheltered" behind the bit. I've seen bit to 1-1/4"D.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That's good news, but are they smaller than the bit? Otherwise the collet extender will hit the side of the bowl if I try to plunge deep into the dish. My Ryobi permits the collet to plunge deep enough to put the collet flush with the bottom of a 1-1/2" guide. I don't like to "choke up" on bits.


bobj3 said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> I have 3 of them, 1/4",1/2" and one that will fit the 1/4" routers to take on the 1/2" shank bits...
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

They both will work with the bowl bits 
" but are they smaller than the bit?" yes ,take a look at the link below the 1/4" shank works the best for me..if I'm going 2" deep in the stock..

MLCS dish cutters, V-groove, sign lettering router bits, router letter template set


==========



BigJimAK said:


> That's good news, but are they smaller than the bit? Otherwise the collet extender will hit the side of the bowl if I try to plunge deep into the dish. My Ryobi permits the collet to plunge deep enough to put the collet flush with the bottom of a 1-1/2" guide. I don't like to "choke up" on bits.


----------



## MNBULL (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey guys, 
Maybe you can help me out! 
I just bought an ez pro dovetail jig, after a little frustration I figured out the half blind joints. Now I'm working on full dovetails. I'm cutting into 3/4" wood the problem I'm getting is one end produces round tails they fit together I just think it looks funny to have triangle ends on one side and round ends on the other. Is it the jig? Any Ideas?????
There is an example of this on the ez pro box and the website.

Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

It's the way the jig is made..you will have round tails on the through type.

The EZ Pro Dovetail Jig Instructional Videos


========




MNBULL said:


> Hey guys,
> Maybe you can help me out!
> I just bought an ez pro dovetail jig, after a little frustration I figured out the half blind joints. Now I'm working on full dovetails. I'm cutting into 3/4" wood the problem I'm getting is one end produces round tails they fit together I just think it looks funny to have triangle ends on one side and round ends on the other. Is it the jig? Any Ideas?????
> There is an example of this on the ez pro box and the website.
> ...


----------



## MNBULL (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks Bob,

I guess I will deal with. I'm just glad it is the jig and not me.

Here's another question for you, I'm pretty new to using a router, when using this jig I seem to be splitting the wood quite a bit. I'm using 3/4 pine, I've tried removing some of the wood before the dovetail cut but it seems to still be doing it. Is it a speed issue or just the wood, wondering if there is little tricks I don't know about.

Thanks
John


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

i had the same problem trying to do through dovetails. the boards kept splitting (also 3/4" pine)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

It's the wood, use hardwood, Poplar works well but don't forget this jig is for blind dovetails.. and you must use the LONGER dovetail bits for the through dovetails.. 7 or 8 deg.bits that are long as the wood you want to use ( 3/4" ) or longer on the cutters.


=======



MNBULL said:


> Thanks Bob,
> 
> I guess I will deal with. I'm just glad it is the jig and not me.
> 
> ...


----------



## MNBULL (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks again. I got a longer 8 degree bit and a bushing for it to do the full cuts.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Your welcome, also use a backer board, 1/4" thick MDF works well..gives the softwood a bit more support when the bit comes out of the pass..

=



MNBULL said:


> Thanks again. I got a longer 8 degree bit and a bushing for it to do the full cuts.


----------



## evenstill (Jul 22, 2011)

*Avoiding Rounded Edges On Through Dovetail Joints?*

I would like to run an idea I had past you all regarding how to avoid those rounded edges for through dovetail joints. Now, I don’t have the jig yet but after watching the video several times it occurred to me that you could just place a small piece of wood between the jig and the board you are working on (on the opposite side of the board from the screw clamps/clamp pads). This should push your work piece back just a little so that the edge of the board is behind the rounded edge at the tip of the jig. This way your bit will make straight passes and should allow your piece to keep the boards original square edges typical of traditional through dovetail joints. Make sense? Any thoughts?

~ evenstill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI evenstill

It's not a big deal to have one set with round (ends) corners it will lock up just fine..

The norm you need two router bits to put in THROUGH dovetails ( pattern bit and a dovetail bit) but not with EZ dovetail jig, one bit will do both parts of the joint...that's a real plus...for the EZ jig..  and it can use 3/4" thick stock and 1/2" stock for the same dovetail joint.. 

*CUTTING A FULL THROUGH DOVETAIL JOINT
*
*This requires a dovetail cutter bit with a depth greater than
the wood you are cutting. (8 deg.dovetail bit, longer than the norm.)

The steps required to cut a full through joint (FIG. 15) are very similar
to those described in the previous section CUTTING A HALF BLIND
DOVETAIL JOINT, with the following exceptions:
1. When cutting the “TAILS” (FIG. 15) portion of the joint, set the bit
depth to slightly greater than the thickness of the “PINS” board.
This will ensure that the tails are slightly proud when fit and can
be sanded down for a flush fit. (FIG. 16)
2. When cutting the “PINS” portion of the joint, set the cutter depth
deeper (tighter) first and adjust to the desired joint fit.
CUTTING JOINTS WIDER THAN 6"
Joints over 6" wide must be cut in multiple
segments. To align the jig with the previous cut,
the aligning tool must be used.
1. Move the wood in the jig and position the last slot from the
previous cut in the last channel of the jig.
2. Loosely clamp the wood in the jig.
3. Insert the aligning tool into the slot to properly center the wood
with the jig. (FIG. 17)
4. Tighten the thumbscrews, (CAUTION: DO NOT OVERTIGHTEN),
and continue cutting.
5. Repeat as necessary.
FIG. 10 in the manual... 

http://www.generaltools.com/assets/images/manuals/860_DOVETAILER_MANUAL .pdf

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-pc-Dovetail-R...575651188?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20baf63574

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QtPXAHiVWk

Keller dovetail jig below ▼
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2l3zeWLD20

========



evenstill said:


> I would like to run an idea I had past you all regarding how to avoid those rounded edges for through dovetail joints. Now, I don’t have the jig yet but after watching the video several times it occurred to me that you could just place a small piece of wood between the jig and the board you are working on (on the opposite side of the board from the screw clamps/clamp pads). This should push your work piece back just a little so that the edge of the board is behind the rounded edge at the tip of the jig. This way your bit will make straight passes and should allow your piece to keep the boards original square edges typical of traditional through dovetail joints. Make sense? Any thoughts?
> 
> ~ evenstill


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Anyone know anthing about the EZpro mortise and tenon jig made by same company also looks interestng?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

I'm on the list and I'm going to get one ASAP ,looks like a neat jig, the only thing I don't like about,, it's going to be 149.oo SLPrice  

Amazon.com: General Tools 870 E Z Pro Mortise and Tenon Jig: Home Improvement

‪General - Mortise & Tenon Jig‬‏ - YouTube

‪General Tool E-Z Pro Mortice and Tenon Jig AWFS Show BiIly Carmen Product News Report‬‏ - YouTube

====

Just as a side note:::::
Hey John note the tool in the snapshot, I knew I should have posted that one long ago, I use one just like it to get the brass ring nut tight in my router 

I saw it when I drilled a hole for the nylock screws (1/8" for the one I have.)

========



roofner said:


> Anyone know anthing about the EZpro mortise and tenon jig made by same company also looks interestng?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> ====
> 
> Just as a side note:::::
> Hey John note the tool in the snapshot, I knew I should have posted that one long ago, I use one just like it to get the brass ring nut tight in my router
> ...


Hi Bj - Yeah, I spotted the spanner. I may just have one of those in one of my "miscellaneous" boxes. Got a lot of those boxes though:fie: All the ones I can locate fairly quickly got the points going the wrong way. Bicycle tools.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Park Tool HCW-5 Lock Ring Spanner | eBay


Just as a side note,,,,I'm into brass guides as many know and I could not get my head around how they can use a 1 1/8" and a 1 1/4" OD guide in a 1 3/16" PC type guide . then I saw the way they got around that with a threaded brass stem,very smart way to get the job done.. 

But they must not know that you can buy 1 1/2" brass OD guides..just need a base plate to take on the bigger guides.
(OP and Lee Valley type) or you can also use the HarrySin type guides,,

========.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I'll wait to price drops have you got a ship date?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

The only thing I know about, some time this year.

"Coming soon! This item is currently in production and *expected to ship by end of August*. You are welcome to place your order and be the first to receive this product as they arrive."


http://www.generaltools.com/assets/images/ProductManuals/870Manual-FIN-032811.pdf

http://www.generaltools.com/New-E-Z-Pro-Mortise-Tenon-Jig_b_3.html


http://www.generaltools.com/870--EZ-ProTM-MORTISE-AND-TENON-JIG_p_1295.html
=======



roofner said:


> I'll wait to price drops have you got a ship date?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

If they run true to form, it will be substantially cheaper in the store rather than buy from their website. The dovetail jig is $60 on the website and $40 at Home Depot. I think the digital caliper is about 30% cheaper at HD also.


----------



## plantdude (Sep 8, 2021)

Can I cut through dovetails in 3/4" thick boards? Will it need a different router bit and a guide bushing? I want to do this on some 3/4" thick Poplar.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @plantdude 

just to let you know this thread was last answered in 2011. You may or may not receive a reply, and would suggest starting a new thread with your query if no replies are forthcoming. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

@plantdude , do you have a dovetail jig? All the jigs I have seem will make a through dovetail in 3/4" timber.

I use a Gifkins jig,


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

"Will it need a different router bit and a guide bushing? "

depends on the jig?


----------

